# Speedcubing in Adelaide



## Michael Giang (May 6, 2014)

So... I am thinking about organizing a "cubing meetup" in Adelaide along with some other cubers I know. I just need a show of hands on who would actually come to the meetup and to know how many cubers there are in Adelaide. I would also like to know your preferred location to where the meet up should be held. I prefer doing it somewhere in Rundle Mall. Cheers


----------



## Cyy (Oct 19, 2014)

*i want to know some cuber in Adelaide*



Michael Giang said:


> So... I am thinking about organizing a "cubing meetup" in Adelaide along with some other cubers I know. I just need a show of hands on who would actually come to the meetup and to know how many cubers there are in Adelaide. I would also like to know your preferred location to where the meet up should be held. I prefer doing it somewhere in Rundle Mall. Cheers


 would you like to sell one of your second-hand cube to me , i can not wait for a week later. or are there any shop selling cheap cube in Adelaide. thank you for your help.


----------



## TyphoonSpeed (Jan 21, 2015)

Would anyone be willing to do a meetup? We could possibly have a competition while we're there. I think Hobby Matrix at Tea Tree Plaza would be a good venue.


----------



## Alexander Crush (Oct 1, 2017)

Is there still a possibility of a cubing meetup? I know this is an old post


----------

